# Baby goats panting ???



## erica4481

My twin babies are two days old and when I went out to check on them they were laying in the corner panting heavily with their tongues hanging out like little dogs. It was 100 degrees today. Their pen is under a big shade tree. Is it normal for them to pant like that?


----------



## avitia247

I'm new too  and my girl had twins Saturday in 112 degree weather (central Cali) I was afraid for them they were panting heavily too. I did wet them a little just with wet hands didn't pour water on them. Wet the ground around them but kept their bedding dry. Evening couldn't come soon enough! It was hard for them also to feed since the heavy panting. They got through the day tho and just checked on them often and would wash out their mouths w my wet hand. They had very thick mucus and dirt. Day 3 is today they r doing much better. 

Didn't really give u any help but thought I'd let u know ur not alone!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yes, they sometimes will lay in direct sunlight because they aren't smart enough to lie down in the shade. As long as they have shade (and they take advantage of it), then they should be fine. If you need to, lay out a large, cold soda bottle filled with water, or wet their ears a bit. Goats are remarkable creatures and can handle quite a lot of stress


----------



## erica4481

TrinityRanch said:


> Yes, they sometimes will lay in direct sunlight because they aren't smart enough to lie down in the shade. As long as they have shade (and they take advantage of it), then they should be fine. If you need to, lay out a large, cold soda bottle filled with water, or wet their ears a bit. Goats are remarkable creatures and can handle quite a lot of stress


The sun has almost went down and it has cooled off but they are still panting.they have a big goat house they have been Since born .mom doesn't bring them out...It has been raining for 2 days. I googled it earlier and read something that said panting is a symptom of phnumonia . I just worry too much. How will I know if they get phnumonia?


----------



## erica4481

TrinityRanch said:


> Yes, they sometimes will lay in direct sunlight because they aren't smart enough to lie down in the shade. As long as they have shade (and they take advantage of it), then they should be fine. If you need to, lay out a large, cold soda bottle filled with water, or wet their ears a bit. Goats are remarkable creatures and can handle quite a lot of stress


I did a rectal temp. Check. They are both 104.8 that's high isn't it? What do I do?


----------



## avitia247

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/

Here's article on goat vitals


----------



## MsScamp

While goats do pant in high heat, the thing you have to remember is that newborns cannot control their body temperature until they are 2-3 days old or so. Because they are so small, it doesn't take very long for them to seriously over-heat. With temps that high, I would keep a close watch for heat stroke. Don't be afraid to get their legs and feet wet. That is how I got my kids through the first week of their lives when I made the mistake of kidding the end of July. I checked on them every little bit and took them skinny-dipping in the waterer. It was kind of funny, actually. They felt the water and started struggling for a second or two until the cool hit - then they would sigh and just stand there. Once they stopped breathing so hard, I would put them under the shed and check again in an hour or so.


----------



## happybleats

yes..104.8 is high...I would go out and retake their temps..if its still above 103.5 then I would begin antibiotics..Tylan 200 is a good OTC choice..1 cc per 25#...Banamine to reduce fever..


----------



## happybleats

in the real hot time of day...spray down the shaded areas of the goats pen..dont soak it..just give it a good misting..you can put a cool wet rag under the arm pit area and inner back legs and on the head to help keep them cool...a frozen water bottle to lay near and lick is a treat... IMO I would not sumerge them in water..


----------



## erica4481

happybleats said:


> in the real hot time of day...spray down the shaded areas of the goats pen..dont soak it..just give it a good misting..you can put a cool wet rag under the arm pit area and inner back legs and on the head to help keep them cool...a frozen water bottle to lay near and lick is a treat... IMO I would not sumerge them in water..


I panicked and called the vet last night at home when their temps. Got to 105 . I had some nuflor left from a previous visit so het told me to give them each a dose. I went out to check them this morning and they seem to be doing fine temp is 103.7.


----------



## enchantedgoats

Put cold compresses on their heads just for a minute or two at a time. Animals lose heat through their heads so get that part cooled down


----------



## avitia247

Thanks for the update! I was curious how they were doing. Hopefully everyday they will get stronger and will be easier to adjust.


----------



## MsScamp

happybleats said:


> IMO I would not sumerge them in water..


Perhaps you would be so kind as to point out EXACTLY where I suggested to "submerge them in water"? What I said was don't be afraid to wet their feet and legs.


----------



## Tenacross

erica4481 said:


> I did a rectal temp. Check. They are both 104.8 that's high isn't it? What do I do?


Yeah, it's high, but considering the age of the kids and how hot it was outside and that they were panting, I'd have been a little relieved it wasn't even higher. GoatCrazy is right, those little ones can't regulate their temperature very well. Follow the advise given and the kids should get tougher as they get a little age on them. Make sure they are nursing. They have to have the fluids.


----------



## happybleats

> I checked on them every little bit and took them skinny-dipping in the waterer.


Im sorry if I miss understood your post.


----------



## MsScamp

No problem.  I won't have a waterer or any kind of water container that a kid could be submerged in - too much chance of them getting head-butted into it and drowning.


----------

